# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 Allroad Vaico Front Wheel Bearing Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Located in the wheel hub, brake drum, or rotor itself, wheel bearings support the full weight of the vehicle while allowing the wheels to rotate smoothly within a steel enclosure.

Dysfunctional bearings are simply the result of the rigors of daily driving, and should be replaced at the first sign of failure.

Worn bearing symptoms range from loud noises emanating from the wheel hubs to general rough ride characteristics.

ECS offers Vaico individual Front Wheel Bearings and Wheel Bearing Kits, along with the fantastic Schwaben 24-piece Wheel Bearing Service Kit.


*A Critical Component*
*
Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 allroad (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

